# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  Sql Replication

## hjolany

دوستان عزیز گام به گام مراحل ایجاد رو در آدرس زیر گذاشتم

www.hjolany.blogfa.com

----------

